

I, for One, Welcome Our New Haskell Overlords - ingve
http://robnapier.net/haskell-overlords

======
AnimalMuppet
> Maybe my monad intro could be improved. I’m aware that it doesn’t perfectly
> explain why lists are also monads.

Actually, I think it does: Because a list is one kind of box.

> But starting the discussion with monoids and the monadic laws closes the
> conversation. It says this is something unrelated to shipping products. It
> shouldn’t be in the first paragraph, let alone the first sentence.

Exactly my complaint about most monad explanations. I've been programming for
30 years. Even though I have a bachelor's degree in math, I don't want to wade
through abstract algebra before I can acquire a mental hook to hang FP on.
_First tell my why I should care,_ and then you can get down to the
technical/mathematical details.

